
Paper bag reveals forgotten history - pepys
http://blogs.bl.uk/untoldlives/2017/10/paper-bag-reveals-forgotten-history.html
======
skanga
The Parsi
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parsi](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parsi))
angle of this story went unaddressed!

